
Indian Gov Bans DuckDuckGo - chewdatgenie
https://crackerscreed.org/indian-government-bans-duckduckgo-how-to-get-it-back/
======
shripadk
Stop posting fake news! DuckDuckGo hasn't been banned by India. Take this crap
elsewhere! It doesn't belong here! Breaking site rules!

